

Objective-CL: Objective-C­ like syntax for Common Lisp - p4bl0
https://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_frm/thread/0245342429c61800/f7966bf3df9f716c?pli=1#f7966bf3df9f716c

======
devin
While I think it's interesting that you _can_ do this, it doesn't mean you
_should_. Yikes.

------
chrisaycock
The name is confusing. I thought this would have been an Objective-C version
of OpenCL.

------
5hoom
More power to the guy for doing something interesting, but I can't help but
think this would be weird, painful & impractical to use. Still, why not?

~~~
p4bl0
I thought this was interesting mainly to show the power of Common Lisp reader-
macros. It's awesome to be able to do this, and someone has to do it, because
we can. But it doesn't mean it should be used for real.

------
andrewcooke
argh. please don't do this. not because lisp is sacronsanct, but because a
better thought-out (consistent, transparent, inter-operable with macros)
approach already exists - <http://www.dwheeler.com/readable>

really, there's a long history here. people have worked out the details. it
just needs implementing...

------
protomyth
The posts are mostly from Dec 2010 with one follow-up in Apr 2011. I wonder if
there was any follow-up?

